# May Challenge----Captive ring



## bill

Due at the end of the month, everyone can decide on what they wish to put the rings on, so let's get busy.

If anyone missed this one, it's for a baby rattle






A baby rattle has four concerns.


Select a wood that is safe for a baby to chew on. Maple, Pear, Cherry...
Make robust rings that are unlikely to break (3/8" or larger)
Make the rattle large enough that it isn't a choking hazard (the baby rattle should not be able to slip through a toilet tissue roll.) if you are intent on making a small rattle please drill a hole through the length.
Either no finish or an edible finish like mineral oil or walnut oil

Wine Glass stems also look good
http://www.jaxturners.org/tech/long_stem_goblet.pdf


----------



## 3192

Bill....I like it!! 26 days and counting. gb


----------



## Tortuga

:hairout: DAMM [email protected]%^*^$%$^()&^% !!!!!!!!!...


----------



## lady linda

*DONE !*

I could not enter last month, as from the picture posted it looked like the tooth picks were square and for the life of me I could not turn any square tooth picks ! However if these will do for this month I will be finished. Have a good day .
LL:doowapsta


----------



## bill

very nice, I was thinking of you and hoped we would see the pen...that is some light controlled cuts


----------



## diveback

*rough draft*

heres my rough draft out of cedar, not a good wood for this

Also a pen rack I made from red oak


----------



## lady linda

Good work !


----------



## lady linda

*Finished*

My first goblet, the wood is elm with worm holes the finish hut. 
LL


----------



## Hooked

Linda, those are some really cool stoppers but that pen.........wow. That had to take a very soft/light touch to accomplish that -- beautiful job.
I'm afraid I doing turning like I do building --- boards which require smaller than a 16 penny nail and 16 oz. hammer gets damaged..........lol

Dive.........way to go on your 'prototype'. I'll be giving this a shot but not sure how it going to look........ugh.


----------



## onesourceoil

here is my first attempt at a captured ring. I only have large basic lathe tools so this was tricky. kinda proud as I have only been turning for about 3 weeks


----------



## Tortuga

Personally, I think it's very good, Oily... I been messin' with them rings for two weeks now and had nuthin' but bad luck.. Get right down to separating ring and...BLOWOUT !!!

Think I'm about to officially withdraw from this one.. I aint got enough time left to waste it in just frustrating myself...hwell:


----------



## Robert A.

Good job Oil.. I am with Tort.. I am not sure if this one is for me.


----------



## bill

Here is my entry, they have been a hit with the kids, I had to make this one just so I would have something to post LOL Simple ball and cup 
I used 10lb test for the string. I used CA on the ring because I discovered quick they would not hold up to kids playing with them with out some type of bonding agent. The CA is holding up well. LOL


----------



## Viking48

I almost made it. Took these before I flipped it around to hollow it out. Obviously need more practice and guidance - twisted the stem and broke it. I was using a scraper - is that the right tool? If so, was I too aggressive? Any advice is appreciated. I think I agree with Tortuga - might be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## bill

I have used the scraper in the past but once this thread go started and talk of a tool...I made one..took a old big flat head screw driver I never use, and ground out a "hook or a J shape" so I could get some clean cuts. I'll post a pic


----------



## Robert A.

OK guys, is the challenge to jus make the rings or is it to make the baby rattle?

Great idea Bill.. I have worked on some cheap mini chisels i have laying around so i may give this a whirl if i get the time before the 30th...:headknock


----------



## Slip

Viking48 said:


> I almost made it. Took these before I flipped it around to hollow it out. Obviously need more practice and guidance - twisted the stem and broke it. I was using a scraper - is that the right tool? If so, was I too aggressive? Any advice is appreciated. I think I agree with Tortuga - might be more trouble than it's worth.


Typically, it is best to shape the outside of the goblet and stop before thinning out on the stem. Then hollow out the goblet and then start the stem but work down to the thin areas from top to bottom. If you tin the entire stem at once, it is very easy to break. You get more support by thinning down from the top to bottom. Not sure if I am clear, but looks like you had it going and may have made it if the goblet had been hollow and thing down from top to bottom. It would have likely broke while hollowing with a thin stem. Goblets are fun to make for sure. Keep trying.


----------



## bill

Robert A. said:


> OK guys, is the challenge to jus make the rings or is it to make the baby rattle?
> 
> Great idea Bill.. I have worked on some cheap mini chisels i have laying around so i may give this a whirl if i get the time before the 30th...:headknock


Just anything with the ring, I only listed a few options to get everyone minds going. I even did a super spook with a ring LOL I thought it was a good idea at the time


----------



## Viking48

Thanks SK - after it broke I figured I should have hollowed it out first. Once you do that, should you grip the lip in the chuck and support the base with the tailstock or will you get enough support by chucking the base and letting the lip end spin free while you turn the stem? Or is this a good excuse for a steady rest from your new buddy??







Is there a tool that would work better than a round nose scraper (not sure I have time and patience to grind my own) to hollow out the goblet?


----------



## Tortuga

Viking48 said:


> Thanks SK - *Is there a tool* that would work better than a round nose scraper (not sure I have time and patience to grind my own) *to hollow out the goblet?*


That's what God invented Forstner bits for, Viking.....hehehehehehe:biggrin:


----------



## Slip

I have use scrapers in past for hollowing. I expecially likes one I bouth that has a hook on the end that is a little rounded and worked well. However, any scraper that you can slowly cut with will work. Just go easy and expecially the deeper you go or can get chatter. The thicker the metal on the scraper the better to stop the chatter when going deeper. Easy does it and always keep your tool at the centerline or higher to stop a catch. ONce centered, can then sand inside and outside and then slowly start working on stem. If done like that, you don't need a steady rest or end support, but sure doesn't hurt if you can support it. I have a Oneway cone shaped tailstock support that would work great but never used it for that. I have made a lot os goblets and never needed the support if keeping as much beef as possible until at the low end while cutting from top to bottom.


----------



## Hooked

Glad you posted the pic of your home made tool Bill. I've been thinking along those lines but hadn't come up with a starting point but I have lots of old abused screwdrivers to choose from. Good idea......thanks.


----------



## Viking48

Tortuga said:


> That's what God invented Forstner bits for, Viking.....hehehehehehe:biggrin:


Hmmmm - I have an old brace and adjustable bit.


----------



## Viking48

Thanks SK - I'll have to give it another try someday.


----------



## bill

Hooked said:


> Glad you posted the pic of your home made tool Bill. I've been thinking along those lines but hadn't come up with a starting point but I have lots of old abused screwdrivers to choose from. Good idea......thanks.


I got the idea from looking at the setup galvbay has to hollow out the big stuff, I was surprised to see all that inside work was done with a very small tip, so this can be used on the hollow part of small things and a bonus it woks well to make the rings


----------



## Slip

Not trying to hijack the thread, but Viking, please give the goblet another try. They are a good start to hollowing and are a blast to make. I have made a bunch of them (have a set of 8 in curio). I chuck one up and finish it up all the way on the chuck without turning it over or anything. I never needed a steady rest with one. As above, I get the cup shaped outside, sand smooth, hollow out and sand smooth, then start shaping the stem working it thin as you bet towards the bottom and lightly sand. when yo get to bottom, cut off of waste stock and you are ready to go. Please don't quit, yours was looking good and should have been good if you go in the correct order. May would have worked better with a steady rest the way you did it, but easier doing it as above. This same principal pretty much goes for all hollow vessels including the vases. You need strengh towards the head chucking system. A good sharp scraper works great for hollowing, but go slow or catches can occur or chatter if going too fast or the support bar too far way from where the cut is at. Not a typical problem with goblets however. Go for it again, yours was looking very nice.


----------



## Tortuga

:hairout: Well...I've blown out TWO more of these dammed goblets. Almost made it on this last one...but busted the whole thang in two trying to finish separating the ring..Wuz trying to cut the ring with a parting tool and came this close to success.. This has got me so frustrated that I ordered a ring cutting tool from WC last night.. I *AM* gonna learn how to do this....grrrrrr !!!!

Won't make the deadline in the challenge...but the old turtle *will* cross the finish line.....eventually...:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48

Tortuga said:


> :hairout: Well...I've blown out TWO more of these dammed goblets. Almost made it on this last one...but busted the whole thang in two trying to finish separating the ring..Wuz trying to cut the ring with a parting tool and came this close to success.. This has got me so frustrated that I ordered a ring cutting tool from WC last night.. I *AM* gonna learn how to do this....grrrrrr !!!!
> 
> Won't make the deadline in the challenge...but the old turtle *will* cross the finish line.....eventually...:biggrin:


Jim - wanna get together for a bonfire?? Should have plenty of "fuel" between us.


----------



## Viking48

I'll give it another try when I get time SK. Not sure that was the best wood for it either. My wife's uncle gave me a bunch of Pecan limbs and I thought I saw some spalting so I cut a chunk to try. That piece didn't have any spalting but some of the other might. I was surprised I didn't have any problem with the ring - beginners luck I guess.


----------



## diveback

*my entry*

out of spaulted oak form IKE


----------



## bill

well done

that wood has a lot of spalting action going on


----------



## 3192

A little late...but here is my attempt at the monthly challenge. That captive ring can be a little bugar when it wants to! Maple goblet 7" tall. Trying to get that one ring in another was tough!! gb


----------



## Slip

Hmmmmmmm,


----------



## Tortuga

galvbay said:


> A little late...but here is my attempt at the monthly challenge. That captive ring can be a little bugar when it wants to! Maple goblet 7" tall. Trying to get that one ring in another was tough!! gb


Damm 'SHOW OFF" !!!!!!:biggrin:

(I surrender for shore, now...):headknock

(BTW, Guys...it's FishBone's B'day today..Sucker almost got by me..I 'exposed' him on TTMB..)


----------



## Texas T

Tortuga said:


> Damm 'SHOW OFF" !!!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> (I surrender for shore, now...):headknock
> 
> (BTW, Guys...it's FishBone's B'day today..Sucker almost got by me..I 'exposed' him on TTMB..)


Don't give up just make one with three links on it. Ewe can do it.:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A.

Outstanding JOB GB!!! I cant even get one ring and now my mind is shot trying to figure out how the heck you made that.. 

:headknock:work::headknock


----------



## Tortuga

Robert A. said:


> Outstanding JOB GB!!! I cant even get one ring and now my mind is shot trying to figure out how the heck you made that..
> 
> :headknock:work::headknock


I'm with you, Robert...There's GOTTA be a seam somewheres in that outside ring...LOL


----------



## Viking48

WTG GB - now you've made us all feel inadequate.







Nice job - however you did it.


----------



## 3192

lol...ever heard of 'Chainwood'?? You have to be real quick with that skew to make that outside ring. 8*)


----------



## Hooked

Very nice GB!! 

I managed to get sooooooo close today but I got the ring too thin and made the mistake of not sanding the outside of the ring before cutting it free. When I went to hand sand it the thing broke in multiple pieces......
Working on another one so maybe I'll make the deadline. 
Thanks to Bill for posting up the 'custom' ring tool....I made mine out of an old rotisserie rod....lol


----------



## Robert A.

OK guys i am late again but here is my only entry.. It is clearly not perfect.


----------



## bill

lol cool


----------



## Slip

Dang Robert, now how did you do that?


----------



## Robert A.

slip knot said:


> Dang Robert, now how did you do that?


I used a 2 inch acrylic rod, the goblet is abot 6 inches tall.I started hollowing it out with forstner bits and stepped them down, all i had was a round nose scraper to do the inside with and i had some chatter I could not sand out. I been trying to get rid of this rod and i wanted to get the captured ring challenge so i killed to birds. The first ring blew out like a mini explosion. My shop looks like a bad plastic disaster this morning ..LOL


----------



## Tortuga

WELL,by golly !!!! Don't give me that 'Old Dogs'...'New Tricks' stuff.. Cut it a little close time-wise...but did FINALLY get a captured ring gobbler..LOL.. Course, it cost me about three complete blowouts...and finally 20 bucks for a 'ring cutting tool'...but, I got-er-done.. It for shore can't compare with you guys work..but is a real accomplishment for me considering this is the FIRST thing I ever tried turning using a chuck.. Do you know exactly how FAR a 5 pound chuck can fly when it comes spinning off the headstock all on it's own?... I DO !!!!:biggrin:

Gotta admit is was fun...but you are looking and the FIRST and LAST captured ring 'anything' the geezer turns out..Think me and Bill Berry better get together for a little explanation of how to use a chuck properly. That little four page instruction sheet ain't getting it...

Bottom pix are just some more of what I DO know how to do..LOL.. The posted pix in the auction got me a lot of PMs about Fountain Pens. Didn't realize there was an interest or desire for them anymore.. Nostalgia perhaps ?...but I ground out a few more just in case...amboyna burl and rose burl...

Whew !!! Glad this 'project' or 'challenge' is over.. I ain't joining this part of the 'Club" no more....:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A.

Great work Tortuga!! I think you done a great job on the Gobbler Mate!!! And the pens are beautiful!!


----------



## Hooked

Way to go Robert and Jim............. Nice work on both your ring projects!!

The acrylic is really cool Robert.


----------



## Viking48

Both goblets look great and at least you didn't snap them in half like some people we know. Those pens are great - that is some fine looking wood.


----------



## Hooked

*I made it!!*

Well, I made it just under the wire....lol I thought I'd try something a little different. Using my homemade 'tool' the first ring was REALLY thin walled and like a dummy I neglected to sand the outside prior to breaking it free. With my 'gentle' touch, when I grabbed it to sand the ring broke apart on me. 
Like I said REALLY thin. 

On this second attempt I managed to get the ring a little more heavy duty PLUS I remembered to sand it first (I sometimes learn from my mistakes.........lol).
Finished it up this morning then put mineral oil on it and let it soak in for about an hour.

I'll have an opportunity to refine my skills on this thing as my wife has ordered one each for her sister and brother........


----------



## bill

Great job everyone

now, what can we do for next month???? Textured items LOL


----------



## Tortuga

Great lookin' honey dipper, Hooked.. Been a while since I seen one of those. 

That acrylic is a real eye catcher, Robert..You been thinking outside the box again. LOL

One tip I found on the net...which you all prolly already know. To sand the inside of the rings...tape a small piece of sandpaper to the shaft of the gobbler..turn lathe on slow and hold the ring in yore fingers and it will git er done...Had a little hell with that step while I was ruining the first couple of trys that I destroyed...

Speaking of outside the box..how about this little brain boggler I turned this am.. I don't throw NUTHIN' away..and this 'un is a mix of a couple of kinds of wood, acrylic, antler, etc...all them little pieces you got left over after trimming blanks...

Think I'll call it..."Kaleidoscope"....or "Bad Drream"....(or possibly "Hangover"):rotfl:


----------



## FishBone

Speaking of outside the box..how about this little brain boggler I turned this am.. I don't throw NUTHIN' away..and this 'un is a mix of a couple of kinds of wood, acrylic, antler, etc...all them little pieces you got left over after trimming blanks...

Think I'll call it..."Kaleidoscope"....or "Bad Drream"....(or possibly "Hangover"):rotfl:[/quote]

I have been saving all my to do the same thing.


----------



## Robert A.

Great Job Hooked, The honey dipper is SWEET!! What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Hooked

Whoa Tort.........that is one cool pen!!!! 

Robert -- thanks. I THINK (???) it's walnut but don't hold me to it.....lol It's was a piece of wood I got from the feller I got several tools from (including a lathe) back in '95 when he got transferred 'up north'.


----------



## Slip

You guys are getting artistic. I like the honey dipper also and Tort, that pen is great. Very unique and special. Great job.


----------



## 3192

Excellent work on the challenge project everyone! Just when I think I've seen everything...something new pops up. Thanks for the new ideas. gb


----------

